# Cherry Red Shrimp $1.99 June 25-July 1 @BA's Thornhill (180 Steeles Ave West)



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

I don't see the appeal of keeping shrimp, but @$1.99 it's an inexpensive experiment.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

That's pretty expensive compared to what most people on here sell them for...


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Oh, sorry. I figured since I see them for around $8-10 and up that this was a good deal. How do I get this thread deleted by a mod?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

RCS (Red cherry Shrimp) are cheap, CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp) are more expensive. Easy to get confused when it's not your "thing" 



JohnyBGood said:


> Oh, sorry. I figured since I see them for around $8-10 and up that this was a good deal. How do I get this thread deleted by a mod?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/stores/specials/Fish/Fishspecials_NorthYork.html

you can check the weekly specials of all the BA stores every week

http://www.bigalscanada.com/stores/specials/specials.html?reloaded=true


----------

